# HP33S calculator linear interpolation program



## dave-ohio (Jan 7, 2010)

does anyone have a linear interpolation program for the HP33S / HP35s calculator(not in RPN)?


----------



## Paul S (Jan 8, 2010)

dave-ohio said:


> does anyone have a linear interpolation program for the HP33S / HP35s calculator(not in RPN)?


You don't need to program it in. Take a look in the manual on page 11-7 (I am sure you can download it from HP), it is called Linear Regression.

And why in the world would anyone use a HP calculator and not use RPN???


----------



## Paul S (Jan 8, 2010)

That page number is from the HP33 manual, it is on page 12-7 of the HP35 manual.


----------

